# Множественные грыжи позвоночника. Помогите!



## Lana_1982 (20 Окт 2021)

Здравствуйте! 39 лет, рост 174см, вес 63 кг. Неделю назад во время домашних занятий , среди которых очень много упражнений со скручиванием и ротацией позвоночника( занималась на постоянной основе почти каждый день), почувствовала неприятную боль слева чуть ниже лопатки вдоль рёбер. Через пару часов чихнула и боль словно пронзила. Скрутило очень сильно! К вечеру уже не могла вставать. 

На второй день начала уколы Ксефокам, был и Кеторал 1 укол. Боль стихла , смогла самостоятельно вставать с постели, но передвигалась уперевшись руками о бёдра. На 4  день сделала мрт поясничного отдела. 
Заключение: мрт признаки дегенеративных изменений поп в виде остеохондроза, умеренно выраженного спондилоартроза. Грыжи мпд Th 12-L1, L3-4, L5-S1. На визуализируемых сканах  гоп нельзя исключить секвестрированную грыжу Th11-12. 

Через два дня мрт го! Заключение: Признаки дегенеративных изменений гоп с левосторонней сколиотической деформацией, протрузий МПД Th2-Th3, Th10-Th11, экструзией МПДTh8-Th9, Th7-Th8 с компрессией спинного мозга, экструзий МПДTh11-L1, грыж Шморля, спондилёза. В телах Th3, Th6, Th8 позвонков очаги гиперинтенсивного сигнала на T1, T2 размерами 7*9мм, 6*6 мм, 5*6 соответственно. 

Сейчас принимаю Пентоксифиллин , Аркоксиа, Мильгамма в таб., Детралекс.В положении лёжа болей можно сказать нет, а вот постоять в статике или пройтись  возникает боль напряжения между лопатками , больше слева! 
Из дополнительных симптомов, которые у меня были до острого случая: переменная боль в левом тбс, боль в левой пятке, ночью ее нет, все суставы хрустят, чувство спертости за грудиной , ком в горле , иногда боли в плечевых суставах при определенных движениях, легкое чувство мурашек в обеих ногах по колено! Своё давление низкое 90/60, из за этого постоянная слабость, вялость. Постоянно мерзнут руки и ноги. 

Помимо этого есть грыжи и в шейном отделе позвоночника. Там свои симптомы… Но меня сейчас очень беспокоит вопрос : откуда столько грыж? Тяжести не тягала никогда, работа на дому, стараюсь много двигаться. Помогите пожалуйста!


----------



## La murr (20 Окт 2021)

@Lana_1982, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите здесь
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют.


----------



## Lana_1982 (20 Окт 2021)

Большое спасиб! Попробую разобраться!


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

Здравствуйте! Помогите пожалуйста разобраться в форуме. Вчера создала тему, сегодня не могу ее найти . Открывается только если кликнуть на конвертик. Вчера отреагировал только один доктор, хотя пригласила 5 -х. Хотелось бы узнать мнение других врачей. Как это сделать?


----------



## La murr (21 Окт 2021)

@Lana_1982, добрый день!
Вы пишете в своей теме - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31524/
Видимо, к врачам Вы обратились в переписке, а следовало сделать это на форуме, опубликовав снимки, как я советовала Вам выше.
Для того, чтобы врач получил уведомление о Вашем вопросе, укажите его ник - @Доктор Ступин, @AIR


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

@La murr, если вас не затруднит, то напишите пожалуйста последовательность действий, как это сделать, чтобы могли увидеть все. А то я в этом полный профан🙄И нужно ли будет снова описывать всю ситуацию заново?


----------



## La murr (21 Окт 2021)

@Lana_1982, своё состояние Вы описали в первом сообщении этой темы.
Добавьте снимки, пожалуйста, чтобы врачи могли адекватно оценить то, что Вас беспокоит и дать свои рекомендации.


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> @Lana_1982, своё состояние Вы описали в первом сообщении этой темы.
> Добавьте снимки, пожалуйста, чтобы врачи могли адекватно оценить то, что Вас беспокоит и дать свои рекомендации.


Вы сказали, что нужно обратиться на форум, а к врачам я обратилась в переписке. Как же сделать так, чтобы видели все врачи. Совсем запуталась☹️



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Совсем запуталась☹️


Вот мне бы все по полочкам: меню>форумы>… дальше куда?


----------



## La murr (21 Окт 2021)

@Lana_1982, с какого устройства Вы заходите на форум?
Ваша тема находится в этом разделе https://www.medhouse.ru/forums/4/
Ссылка на тему (мы сейчас в ней и общаемся, собственно) - https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/31524/
Именно здесь и обращайтесь к врачам, задавая вопросы, размещайте снимки.
Вы можете загрузить папку DICOM с диска МРТ на файлообменник или облачное хранилище и дать ссылку для просмотра в этой теме или переписке с врачом.


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

La murr написал(а):


> ...с какого устройства Вы заходите на форум?


С айфона. Спасибо большое, попробую .


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

Разобралась вроде. Будем ждать!


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

@La murr, ещё раз побеспокою, где нужно указать имя врача , чтобы он увидел мое обращение? Я захожу в раздел меню>врачи, а дальше как ?Я тут как в лесу. Вы уж извините, что может с такими глупыми вопросами лезу🙄


----------



## La murr (21 Окт 2021)

@Lana_1982, задайте вопросы и укажите ники докторов именно здесь, в этой теме, где обращаетесь ко мне.


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

Добрый вечер! Хотелось бы узнать вашего мнения по поводу моей ситуации. Снимки и заключения указаны выше! @Доктор Ступин, @AIR


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2021)

Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Здравствуйте! 39 лет, рост 174см, вес 63 кг. Неделю назад во время домашних занятий , среди которых очень много упражнений со скручиванием и ротацией позвоночника( занималась на постоянной основе почти каждый день), почувствовала неприятную боль слева чуть ниже лопатки вдоль рёбер. Через пару часов чихнула и боль словно пронзила. Скрутило очень сильно! К вечеру уже не могла вставать.


Не понятно, где боли в шейном, грудном или поясничном?



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> На второй день начала уколы Ксефокам, был и Кеторал 1 укол. Боль стихла , смогла самостоятельно вставать с постели, но передвигалась уперевшись руками о бёдра. На 4  день сделала мрт поясничного отдела.


То есть в пояснице, а МРТ грудного? Поясницу покажите.



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Заключение: мрт признаки дегенеративных изменений поп в виде остеохондроза, умеренно выраженного спондилоартроза. Грыжи мпд Th 12-L1, L3-4, L5-S1. На визуализируемых сканах  гоп нельзя исключить секвестрированную грыжу Th11-12.


Диск поставьте для просмотра.



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Через два дня мрт го! Заключение: Признаки дегенеративных изменений гоп с левосторонней сколиотической деформацией, протрузий МПД Th2-Th3, Th10-Th11, экструзией МПДTh8-Th9, Th7-Th8 с компрессией спинного мозга, экструзий МПДTh11-L1, грыж Шморля, спондилёза. В телах Th3, Th6, Th8 позвонков очаги гиперинтенсивного сигнала на T1, T2 размерами 7*9мм, 6*6 мм, 5*6 соответственно.


Почитайте про остеохондропатию Шейерман - Мау.



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Сейчас принимаю Пентоксифиллин , Аркоксиа, Мильгамма в таб., Детралекс.В положении лёжа болей можно сказать нет, а вот постоять в статике или пройтись  возникает боль напряжения между лопатками , больше слева!


Вполне может быть. А физиотерапию, массаж, мануальную терапию на мышцы и может на оставшиеся здоровые сегменты?



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Из дополнительных симптомов, которые у меня были до острого случая: переменная боль в левом тбс, боль в левой пятке, ночью ее нет, все суставы хрустят, чувство спертости за грудиной , ком в горле , иногда боли в плечевых суставах при определенных движениях, легкое чувство мурашек в обеих ногах по колено! Своё давление низкое 90/60, из за этого постоянная слабость, вялость. Постоянно мерзнут руки и ноги.


Тут большая часть не от позвоночника. Нервы.



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Помимо этого есть грыжи и в шейном отделе позвоночника. Там свои симптомы… Но меня сейчас очень беспокоит вопрос : откуда столько грыж?


От возраста на на фоне остеохондропатии врожденной.



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Тяжести не тягала никогда, работа на дому, стараюсь много двигаться. Помогите пожалуйста!


Составьте список вопросов.


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

Доктор, что то вы меня  совсем огорчили. Откуда у меня она это остеохондропатия? Насколько я знаю, у нас в родне такого ни у кого не было.         Посмотрела тему Шейерман-Мау, там такое искривление, у меня точно нет такого! А вот тема про слабые связки посещала меня.                                                 
Физиопроцедуры никакие не делала. Массаж тоже. До сегодняшнего дня становилось лучше, пока не подняла правую руку вверх, был легкий как бы щелчок как раз между лопаток и снова сковывающая боль под лопаткой, словно что-то воткнули. Муж сделал укол Кетанола.

К тому же у меня сидит температура. Она колеблется в течении дня 36,6-37,5, ночью но не каждую ( два раза за этот период) что болею , сильная потливость и как бы жар изнутри по ночам. Сейчас вот снова 37,5. Вопросы сейчас напишу, у меня их очень много.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2021)

Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Доктор, что то вы меня  совсем огорчили. Откуда у меня она это остеохондропатия?


Врожденная, а может и травма в грудном отделе.



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Насколько я знаю, у нас в родне такого ни у кого не было. Посмотрела тему Шейерман- Мау, там такое искривление, у меня точно нет такого!


Есть, только степень не 3, а 1.



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> А вот тема про слабые связки посещала меня.


Тоже часть проблемы. И мышцы. Так как криво, то они слева и справа работают не одинаково.



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Физиопроцедуры никакие не делала. Массаж тоже.


Надо бы.



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> До сегодняшнего дня становилось лучше, пока не подняла правую руку вверх, был легкий как бы щелчок как раз между лопаток и снова сковывающая боль под лопаткой, словно что-то воткнули. Муж сделал укол Кетанола.


Правильно. Еще надо аппликатор минут по 30 - 3 раза в день, после это мазь от боли, лучше под компресс на 1 час.
Корсет. ЛФК.
К врачу, обсудить прием кроме обезболивающего еще и миорелаксанта.



> К тому же у меня сидит температура. Она колеблется в течении дня 36,6-37,5, ночью но не каждую ( два раза за этот период) что болею , сильная потливость и как бы жар изнутри по ночам. Сейчас вот снова 37,5. Вопросы сейчас напишу, у меня их очень много.


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

Меня интересует :нужна ли в моем случае операция?Из симптомов какие описывают, у меня их нет, кроме как чувства напряжения между лопаток, боли в тбс , о которых я писала выше, чувство мурашек в ногах, но я заметила, что эти мурашки усиливаются при нервном напряжении.          Опасен ли такой секвестр в 4мм? Может ли произойти резорбция и что для этого нужно или организм сам решит? Каков прогноз на мое будущее ? Что вообще делать с такими грыжами? Что за высокоимпульсные сигналы. Читала, что это может давать гемангиома? Чем она опасна? Как узнать , что это именно она?


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> Врожденная, а может и травма в грудном отделе.
> 
> 
> Есть, только степень не 3, а 1.
> ...


А что за аппликатор?Какой компресс, из чего?Милрелаксант был предложен- Сердалуд, но мое давленине 90/60, не соскреблась бы вообще с постели.


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

Lana_1982 написал(а):


> А что за аппликатор?Какой компресс, из чего?Милрелаксант был предложен- Сердалуд, но мое давленине 90/60, не соскреблась бы вообще с постели.


Травмы не было. Хотя , лет в 6 по мне проехались на велосипеде. Это могло быть причиной?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2021)

Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Меня интересует :нужна ли в моем случае операция?


А давайте определим вместе:

Все просто.
Показания к операции определяются самочувствием и состоянием.
*Неотложные показания*, когда "писаем и какаем в штаны" и "кричим от боли" на фоне неэффективности интенсивного лечения), в общем-то надо оперироваться быстро, потом как можете не восстановиться. В общем-то тут врач Вас должен уговаривать и объяснять, а не лечить (и лечить, конечно). Тут не просто НАДО на операцию, а НАДО УСПЕТЬ на операцию.

*Плановые показания*, когда "до холодильника и до туалета доходим, а до работы нет" - это сейчас похоже на Ваше состояние и здесь решать Вам. А задача врача обеспечивать хорошее консервативное лечение, направленное на улучшение Вашего состояния до работоспособного. И отводят на это срок до трех месяцев и этот срок все меньше и меньше, потому как сроки восстановления на работу после операции так же все меньше и меньше. Сейчас в среднем это месяц - полтора. Сюда можно и отнести и вариант, когда обострение проходит быстро, но обостряется часто, то есть, когда раза три в год по месяцу Вы на больничном, то кому нужен такой работник. Не себе, не работодателю, не государству. Три месяца дает государство на лечение (больничный), а потом предлагает операцию или иди на инвалидность. Тут много зависит от работы, грузчик сдастся, а менеджер, хоть и кривенький, но на работу ходит.

Остались только *"профилактические"* показания, т.е. когда решение принимать Вам. Хочу и всё!

Хочу только напомнить, что изменение образа жизни, который уже привел к формированию грыжи диска, надо менять в любом случае, т.к. не важно, как Вы справитесь с проблемой - консервативно или оперативно, если будете жить по прежнему, то заработаете новые грыжи или додавите старые до "писаем и какаем в штаны"!

Вот теперь скажите, по каким показаниям Вы собираетесь делать операцию?



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Из симптомов какие описывают, у меня их нет, кроме как чувства напряжения между лопаток,


Отлично. 



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> боли в тбс , о которых я писала выше, чувство мурашек в ногах, но я заметила, что эти мурашки усиливаются при нервном напряжении.


То есть, надо нервозность полечить. 



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Опасен ли такой секвестр в 4мм?


Диск покажите.
В принципе нет, если нет миелопатии. 



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Может ли произойти резорбция и что для этого нужно или организм сам решит?


Через год узнаем. Чаще всего происходит, почему у Вас не должна. Другой вопрос, а может, то что есть уже и после резорбции, раньше-то не делали?



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Каков прогноз на мое будущее ?


Прекрасный. От этого не умирают. 



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Что вообще делать с такими грыжами?


Так не болит же. Зачем что-то делать?
Можно курс на стимуляцию резорбции. 



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Что за высокоимпульсные сигналы. Читала, что это может давать гемангиома? Чем она опасна? Как узнать , что это именно она?


Она и есть. Ничем не опасна.


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

Доктор, а температура ?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2021)

Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Доктор, а температура ?


37.5 сейчас считают нормой.  Если норма в анализах.
Это вегетативная нервная система неправильно работает.


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

Что за курс на стимуляцию резорбции?Какой аппликатор?


----------



## Кати (21 Окт 2021)

Lana_1982 написал(а):


> А что за аппликатор?Какой компресс, из чего?Милрелаксант был предложен- Сердалуд, но мое давленине 90/60, не соскреблась бы вообще с постели.


Ну и что . Я с таким давлением пила сирдалуд . Не болит значит так . Я на нем периодически 2 года провела .


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

@Кати, болело сильно! Меня муж под мышки поднимал, чтобы до туалета довести.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2021)

Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Что за курс на стимуляцию резорбции


*3. Уменьшение размеров грыжевого выпячивания:*

3.1. Хирургическая декомпрессия, как метод с доказанной эффективностью;

3.2. Время и весь набор методик не имеющих доказанной эффективности, но помогающих организму бороться с проблемой самостоятельно за счет улучшения кровоснабжения в зоне поражения.

3.2.1 Методики рефлекторно расширяющие сосуды:

— рефлексотерапия (иглотерапия, аппликаторы Ивана Ивановича Кузнецова, «Колючий врачеватель», «Ляпко» или «Редокс», инъекционная рефлексотерапия в том числе и гомеопатических средств);

— «поверхностные» — рефлекторные методики физиотерапии (электротерапия, в том числе электрофорез препаратов возможно размягчающих и уменьшающих грыжу диска (Папаин), теплотерапия);

— лечебная физкультура, поскольку ее основной задачей, при межпозвонковой грыже диска, является восстановление подвижности не в месте поражения, а выше и ниже, что приводит к расширению сосудов как вокруг, так и в месте поражения;

— биологически активные методики — пиявки, пчелы, мумие и БАДы.

3.2.2 Методики прямого воздействия на место поражения:

— в основном это «глубокая» физиотерапия — ультразвуковое воздействие, лазеротерапия, особенно высокоинтенсивная лазеротерапия (HIL терапия), высокоинтенсивная импульсная магнитотерапия (SIS терапия), ударно-волновая терапия (УВТ терапия). Именно эти методики, пожалуй, и являются наиболее перспективными.


Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Какой аппликатор?


Инструкция по применению скобчатых аппликаторов​


> Аппликаторы КВ состоят из металлических скоб имплантированных в резиновую, силиконовую или пластмассовую основу и предназначены для воздействия на кожные покровы с лечебной и оздоровительной целью


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, я так понимаю, это только в стационаре, лёжа дома на таблетках, я далеко не уеду.Доктор, что вы подразумеваете под сменой образа жизни? И когда в моем случае нужно начинать ЛФК?


----------



## Кати (21 Окт 2021)

Lana_1982 написал(а):


> ... болело сильно! Меня муж под мышки поднимал, чтобы до туалета довести.


Вот хорошо бы ( лучше что бы прошло совсем) ,что бы это было сильно болело и дальше не усилилось . ))) А аппликатор Ляпко это вещь ! Я на нем засыпаю ,и до операции ,и после.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Окт 2021)

Lana_1982 написал(а):


> ... это только в стационаре, лёжа дома на таблетках, я далеко не уеду.


Почему на таблетках
НА:
- аппликаторе
- на грелке
- потом с мазью
- потом термоаппликатором
- домашний магнит
- домашняя электротерапия
- домашний лазер
- ЛФК 
Это три раза в день
- ванна со скипидаром
- ванна с морской солью
- ванна с травами
Это через день
А еще две обязательные таблетки или свечки:
- НПВП
- миорелакант
Это каждый день.
Это ВСЁ 2 недели!

Устанете лечиться.



Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Доктор, что вы подразумеваете под сменой образа жизни?


Краткие советы по правильному поведению​ 


> 1. Правильно работать.
> 2. Правильно двигаться.
> 3. Правильно ходить.
> 4. Правильно сидеть.
> ...











						Диагностика профилактика лечение заболеваний позвоночника и суставов
					

Специализированные центры по диагностике профилактике и лечению заболеваний позвоночника боли в спине межпозвонковых грыж диска




					www.pozwonocnik.ru
				






Lana_1982 написал(а):


> И когда в моем случае нужно начинать ЛФК?


Вчера:

*Упражнения лечебные при болях в спине*​
9. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде*
10.  *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в подостром периоде*
11. *Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в период ремиссии*


​


----------



## Lana_1982 (21 Окт 2021)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо большое ! Я вас поняла, кроме ЛФК. В острый период двигаешься с трудом. Я сейчас лежу, и кеторал не помогает, вся левая лопатка сведена от боли😢так как же заниматься то? И эти упражнения на все отделы?

Простите, правая лопатка. Левая уже не болит.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (22 Окт 2021)

Lana_1982 написал(а):


> Я вас поняла, кроме ЛФК. В острый период двигаешься с трудом. Я сейчас лежу, и кеторал не помогает, вся левая лопатка сведена от боли😢так как же заниматься то?И эти упражнения на все отделы?


Комплекс лечебной гимнастики в остром периоде (первый этап). 
Вот это делают даже в реанимации, если в сознании.


----------

